# Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread

## Beforegod

Hallo,

nachdem das mit den Gentoo Treffen ja kein Ende mehr nimmt, richten wir ein extra Thema ein, damit dort alle Links zu den Treffen gesammelt werden können.

Stand: 2009-01-15

Überregionale Treffen

8. - 12.08.07 - "Gentoo Village" auf dem Chaos Communication Camp 2007

Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 - Review

Gentoo Summer Camp 2005 - Review

im Norden Deutschlands

Gentoo User Treffen Hamburg

im Süden Deutschlands

Gentoo User Treffen München

Gentoo User Treffen Mannheim/Ludwigshafen

Gentoo User Treffen Nürnberg.

Gentoo User Treffen in Frankfurt am Main

Gentoo User Treffen im Allgäu

im Osten Deutschlands

Gentoo User Treffen Berlin

Gentoo User Treffen in Halle/Leipzig

im Westen Deutschlands

Gentoo User Treffen Raum Ruhrgebiet

Treffen der Köln/Bonner Gentoo-Community

Gentoo User Treffen im Raum Wiesbaden/Taunusstein/Mainz

in Österreich

Gentoo User Treffen Wien

Gentoo User Treffen Linz

in der Schweiz

Gentoo Treffen Schweiz

Ich bitte euch in Zukunft dieses Verfahren beizubehalten!

Danke,

Cheers,

BeforeGod

EDIT: Thread geschlossen, damit niemand mehr Antworten dranflanschen kann...  :Smile:  Updates laufen natürlich weiter, alle Mods können diesen Beitrag jederzeit editieren. --plate

----------

